# man doesn't work



## bojan (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently upgraded from 7.2-release to 8.0-release-p2 and now my man pages don't work.

It complains about manpath.config:


```
unable to make sense of the file /etc/manpath.config
```

This is my manpath.config file:


```
# $FreeBSD: src/gnu/usr.bin/man/manpath/manpath.config,v 1.26.2.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# This file is read by manpath(1) to configure the mandatory manpath,
# optional manpath and to map each path element to a manpath element.
# The format is:
#
# MANDATORY_MANPATH                     manpath_element
# OPTIONAL_MANPATH                      manpath_element
# MANPATH_MAP           path_element    manpath_element
# MANLOCALES            locale1 locale2 ...
#
# every automatically generated MANPATH includes these fields
#
MANDATORY_MANPATH       /usr/share/man
MANDATORY_MANPATH       /usr/share/openssl/man
#
# check if the directory exists and if it does, add it to MANPATH
#
OPTIONAL_MANPATH        /usr/local/man
<<<<<<< current version
# (disabled by xorg-libraries port) OPTIONAL_MANPATH    /usr/X11R6/man
=======
>>>>>>> 8.0-RELEASE
#
# set up PATH to MANPATH mapping
#
MANPATH_MAP     /bin                    /usr/share/man
MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin                /usr/share/man
MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/bin          /usr/local/man
<<<<<<< current version
# (disabled by xorg-libraries port) MANPATH_MAP /usr/X11R6/bin          /usr/X11R6/man
=======
>>>>>>> 8.0-RELEASE
#
# set man locales, if needed
#
#MANLOCALES     ru_RU.KOI8-R
# added by use.perl 2010-02-20 19:57:52
OPTIONAL_MANPATH        /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man
OPTIONAL_MANPATH        /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/perl/man
```

Do you guys know what's wrong, or can someone paste manpath.config file from 8.0

Thanks


----------



## one_true_lirm (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you delete all those spurious <<<<< and >>>>> lines you'll be good.


----------



## bojan (Mar 7, 2010)

You were right. I also had to remove ====== signs as well. It works now.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2010)

Those 'spurious <<<< and >>>>>' lines are the result of picking "manual" during mergemaster.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2010)

In other words: finish what you started. Mergemaster serves a purpose.


----------

